# Milford Trawlers update



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I’ve added photographs of 274 Milford trawlers on my website (http://www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk/ ), of both Milford registrations and those registered in other ports, which fished out of Milford regularly for at least a year. I’ve now begun adding photographs of crews, mainly from the mid 1950s, when a local newspaper, the “West Wales Guardian”, ran a series called “Ships and Men” about local trawlermen.

Most of the new photographs are from the collection of John Stevenson, a local trawler enthusiast, who can supply good quality copies of the original photographs if requested. Please PM me in the first instance for his email address.

I’m still on the lookout for photos of other Milford trawlers, again both of Milford and other registrations, for the years between 1888 and 1988.

I hope members of this forum will find the photos of interest. If anyone wants to copy them for other trawler websites, I'd be grateful if the original acknowledgment could be included, together with a mention of the Milford trawlers website.

Barry


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Well done Barry
Excellent site, lot of hard work is well presented. Keep going.

Best Wishes
Dave Todd


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Dave. It certainly does take up a lot of time, but it's a labour of love!

Regards,
Barry


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Getting better all the time, Barry. We are grateful to you for putting such effort into the site which brings together a lot more information, not just on the Milford industry but the nation's fishing heritage in general
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Gil - you've made a big contribution to the site through your helpful answers to my many questions! I'm also very grateful for the photos I've been able to copy from the "The Bosun's Watch" Fleetwood Trawler site.

Indeed, I've received help from many sources, with sadly one remarkable exception - Milford Museum, which is mainly about the fishing industry, but apparently uninterested in the website! I live in hope of better relations with them some day.


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Barry, Brilliant web site you've done.

Would you be able to help me with a few questions ?.

My Grandfather Served on the Dilimer, would you have a photo of the vessel ?

My mum has given me a few other ships he sailed on out of Milford, but some are either misspelt, or she has the name completely wrong, they are the following, Dagan, Phoepe and Lyandie....which ran aground off St Anns head between the 40's-50's ?.

Also do you have a photo of the Dilys which sank 19th Sept 32.

And finally, is there a site that i could put my Grandfathers Name and Number into, and find what ships he served on between 1914/18 ?.

I've managed to trace my Uncles resting place via an Irish Diving site, who has found the Respondo, i've sent them an email for information on it.

Thanks for any help you can give ?.

D.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, D - all the photos I have are up on the website now. Just find the ship you're interested in, and if the name is in red, there'll be a photo of her.

Apart from technical and historical details (dimensions, engine type, owners, etc.,) which I'm adding every week (currently on Milford registered vessels with names beginning CA), all the info I have about losses, or news stories from local newspapers, are again on the website.

All the best,
Barry


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Barry,

More questions for you ?.

Where can i find information about the following companies,

EE Carter Steam Trawler Owner and Manager
The Docks
Milford Haven

And

Westward Trawlers
The Docks
Milford Haven

Directors were RS Bowen and EE Carter,

My Grandfather has reference letters from Both Companies 1910 to 1943.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

On Sunday, I'll be adding more details of Milford trawlers, including the CETUS / DILYS, (Milford registrations 1915-39) owned by EE Carter.

If you look through the lists for EE Carter, or Westward Trawlers, and the name of the trawler is in blue or red, you should be able to find some with newspaper articles included. The DILYS, for example, owned by Carter, was involved in a very cunning bit of strike breaking in September 1932, under Skipper Armitage.

I don't have any information on Milford trawler companies, other than stories related to specific trawlers.


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

I worked from Milford for 2-3 months in 1991-92 aboard the G.Y longliner Wendy Pulfrey, Id love to know is the Brisca still fishing or has she been sold or decommisioned?


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Sorry to have been so long in replying - I've been away, and haven't got back into the old routine yet!

I'm afraid I don't know anything about the BRISCA or any other Milford fishing vessel operating today. I chose to devote the website to the 100 years when fishing was of great or at least some importance to the town: 1888-1988. I've tried to include all Milford registrations up to 1888, and I've followed these up to 1991 (i.e., Olsen's 1992)

All I can tell you about the BRISCA is that she was still in that edition of Olsen's.


----------



## Richard John Burton (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Barry re PROVIDER 125533/R 19 1907/99 1935-38; 40-44 W.H. Kerr
This Boat was built for my GT Grandfather William Burrell of Gt Yarmouth who,s firm of marine engineers made steam engines for fishing boats.
The Provider YH999
when he owned her was fitted with a 25hp Burrell compound engine. I have
her official No as 126533, in 1916 she was sold to C & R Harvey(Lowestoft)
LT42 then in 1930 to Stanley Rowden (Ramsgate) R19. she went to Dunkirk
in 1940 and then was ordered to Milford for the rest of the war.She was the last steam trawler to operate out of Ramsgate and was scrapped in Portsmouth in Jan 1954. Any futher imfo on her Milford career would be most welcome. Other Milford boats in your list with Burrell engines are the Lord Suffolk and the Lord Collingwood these had the larger triple expansion engines


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Hello, Richard -

Thanks for that inormation. PROVIDER LT42 fished out of Milford from 8 Jun 1925 - 8 Sep 1928, and as R19 from 26 Jun 1935 - 6 Nov 1938, and 8 Jun 1940 - 26 Nov 1944.

I have William H. Kerr as her Milford manager, and Ronald W. Fielding as a possible later owner.

Unfortunately, nothing at all about her engines.

All the best,
Barry


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

A few dates Barry, PROVIDER (125533) was registered at Lowestoft 22.3.1916 as LT42 and the registry was closed 28.2.1930 on transfer to Ramsgate. Fitting in with RJB comments above.
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Gil - noted!

Barry


----------

